# Ogólne > Badania >  Proszę o interpretacje wyników

## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o interpretacje wynikow krwi. Morfologia krwi C55 WBC -krwinki biale 5,4 LYMPH% 58,5 (norma 18-47,5), NEUTH%28,0 (norma 42,5-73)  MONO%11,1 EO%2,2 BASO% 0,2, LYMPH 3,16 NEUTH1,51 MONO 0,60 EO 0,12 BASO 0,01 RBC-krwinki czerwone 3,98 HEMGLOBINA 11,6 HEMATORYT 36,0 MCV90,5MCH29,1MCHC 32,2 PLT-plytki krwi 243 RDW-SD42,4 RDW-CV13,1 PDW14,5 MPV11,9 P-LCR 40,5 PCT 0,29 Rozmaz mikroskopowy C32 podzielone 33 (norma 45-70) kwasochlonne 2 limfocyty 61 (norma 20-45 monocyty 4 OB 8. Czy mam powody d niepokoju?

----------

